# "Control" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 25, 2017)

All of us kids ran amok in the candy shop, and although the race was close, one poet has emerged victorious. Kindly join us in slamming our sticky palms together to congratulate and honor a first time entrant, *clark* for his absolutely stunning effort, *Correcting Bad Behavior*.

In addition to receiving a free one month FoWF subscription, and this month's Laureate, clark has the coveted power to decide what road we travel next month.



Congratulations, my friend, your excellent piece was truly deserving of the win! Your work garnered my first selection for a vote. Way to bolt out of the starting gate! I sincerely hope you'll be stopping by monthly to treat us to your wares. Super kudos, clark!



I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of our entrants and voters! I hope to see everyone present again next month!


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 25, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 26, 2017)

Congratulations, Clark!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice work Clark - and a worthy winner.
Well done!


----------



## Ariel (Jan 26, 2017)

Well done Clark!


----------



## PiP (Jan 26, 2017)

Congratulations, Clark! A well deserved win!


----------



## clark (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow.  Are you sure you didn't--somehow--all gather in a cyber chamber, smoke a heap of opium-cured hash, and THEN vote?  A couple of entries by fellow poets blew me out of the water, and I figured one of them would win for sure.  Anyway, I guess you've spoken and I'm humbled by your misguided decision.  I very much enjoyed all your poems, and I'm pleased that you enjoyed mine.  Thank you again for this honour.

The Challenge for February is: FREE WILL or, if you wish, VOLITION.

luv 'n cusses. . .
clark


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 26, 2017)

clark said:


> Wow.  Are you sure you didn't--somehow--all gather in a cyber chamber, smoke a heap of opium-cured hash, and THEN vote?





:grumpy: Well..... okk.... that was PiP's clevvver idea... and jen jumped on it instantly... all I did was bring my Brownies... well sure they are "special" Brownies... but still, it was them... not meee...:sleeping:.... huh? is the party over? ahhhh dammIT..... love and cusses back at ya, Clark... enjoy your new bling!


----------



## PiP (Jan 26, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> bring my Brownies... well sure they are "special" Brownies... but still, it was them... not meee...:sleeping:.... !



My goodness, better not give Clark any brownies he will be bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 26, 2017)

Seriously Clark, that was a very good poem.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes, good poem, one I voted for so congrats - but I'm wondering if my poem had a harder edge it would have done better. I'll work on it.:devilish:


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 26, 2017)

Great stuff! I see we have a bit more warning than usual for next month's prompt  .  For a moment I thought Will may have been one of the prisoners.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 26, 2017)

Well done, Clark.  This was our first month of vote-for-as-many-as-you-like, but even with only three, you'd've garnered one of mine.  Remember, we can't vote for ourselves so we had to vote for you.  

In all seriousness, damned fine work.


----------



## rcallaci (Jan 26, 2017)

A well deserved win-- you had my vote after the first line- A lot of good entries this month which makes your win all the more sweeter....


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 26, 2017)

As Phil has already pointed out, Clark has gifted everyone with additional prep (head banging/crying jags/nail biting frustration/holed up in a room hating the world) time for next month's entries. Use it wisely.


----------



## ned (Jan 26, 2017)

congrats Clark - nice shuffle
Ned


----------



## sas (Jan 26, 2017)

Thumbs up.


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2017)

Congrats clark, a well deserved win!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 26, 2017)

Well done, clark! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 26, 2017)

Well done, clark. A gem of a poem! :salut:


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2017)

i missed this one...wondered why i couldn't vote..ha,ha


----------



## clark (Jan 31, 2017)

Drat!  The much-feared Chester's Daughter chastised me mildly (only six lashes. . .) for revealing next month's Challenge topic early and inappropriately.  I've always had difficulty with rules (see no reason why I can't drive on the LEFT side if I damn well want to,  y'know...?), but she has persuaded me to pay a modicum of attention to her (I _did _​refuse to kiss her ring, which I thought showed my Independent Spirit).  So I'm gonna read Da Rules.  And behave.  Yup.  Gonna happen.  F'sure.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 31, 2017)

Riiiight...


----------

